# Why no D/A OCR?



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

I notice that Giant doesn't make a Dura Ace Composite OCR. Has there ever been one made. If not, why not?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Becuase OCR bikes are aimed at the lower end of the market.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

r1levy said:


> I notice that Giant doesn't make a Dura Ace Composite OCR. Has there ever been one made. If not, why not?


..they do have a DA/Ultegra mix version... C1












...for '08, the OCR C2 is SRAM Rival @ $2,200 list at my LBS


----------

